# Rear springs



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

I am thinking of putting the Tempest/ LeMans station wagon springs in my '65 GTO. Has anyone done this? If so were they too stiff for the car? I am stiffing up the whole suspension and thought this move would be good. Any comments are welcome.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I had station wagon springs in the rear of a '72 Lemans. Gave it a nice rake. As far as the ride, I don't remember, it was too many years ago. I don't think it was too stiff because when I punched it from a dead stop the rear would drop nicely. That I remember..... lol


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

they are just taller, not stiffer.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

rickm said:


> they are just taller, not stiffer.


:agree What he said. Are you looking for "taller" or for "stiffer"? Wagon springs will get you taller. If you're happy with the ride height now but just want to stiffen up the suspension, the way to do that is with stiffer shocks. You can also do it with springs that have a higher spring rate that have the same ride height (which might also need stronger shocks to control them adequately), but more spring rate mostly just affects compression, not extension (at least until the spring reaches it's natural 'unloaded' length). If you want to stiffen up both compression and extension, shocks are the way to do that.

Bear


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

The wagon springs gave me 1-1/2" from top of tire to fender. So it definitely lifted it. The 275/60/15 tire size allows the tire to barely squeak by when running through a dip in the road. My old tires had grooves worn in them from when I had the smaller springs. As far as ride quality goes, it would hop like a mother when I would get on it. That was with the 3:23 pontiac 10 bolt rear end. It unfortunately exploded during one of my hopping burnouts. Since then I have installed a 4:10 12 bolt new shocks and a different motor so I have no idea what the ride is like now. Did the convertible ride lower that the others? Or did they all squat like that?


----------



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

zzomby said:


> The wagon springs gave me 1-1/2" from top of tire to fender. So it definitely lifted it. The 275/60/15 tire size allows the tire to barely squeak by when running through a dip in the road. My old tires had grooves worn in them from when I had the smaller springs. As far as ride quality goes, it would hop like a mother when I would get on it. That was with the 3:23 pontiac 10 bolt rear end. It unfortunately exploded during one of my hopping burnouts. Since then I have installed a 4:10 12 bolt new shocks and a different motor so I have no idea what the ride is like now. Did the convertible ride lower that the others? Or did they all squat like that?


I dig the stance of your car, I want my 65 to sit like that is the part number of those springs. 

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

'69 Bonneville out of a junk yard. So your guess is as good as mine. Have to research it. Sorry


----------



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

fair enough, I though that you might have purchased them new. Thanks for the info.


----------

